# What did you do to your Dasher today?



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

I hope this thread doesn't suck up all of the vwvortex bandwidth!
I recently added an oil pressure gauge that matches the voltmeter and oil temperature gauge:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I picked a few parts from a quantum the other day. It was in great condition. It must have been a luxurious car back in the day.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

Installed newly-acquired boots for winter:


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (VW Fox)*

classy.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_classy.

Thank you, just trying to live up to the 1980 standards.
New "Tron" steering wheel:


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

That is a 1982 Quantum wheel, the Worst steering wheel from VW.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_That is a 1982 Quantum wheel, the Worst steering wheel from VW.

Yes, well done.







I gave it to him over the summer.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

IMO It's huge! Mine lasted 1 hour before I took it out.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I've got one too...


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)




----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)




----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (VW Fox)*

Nise seatz, Adem,,,, lololhaha
Lash adjustment already? Was it out much?


----------



## Mr. Fluffy (Jun 8, 2004)

I yanked the engine out to replace the ring gear, replaced an o-ring in the injector pump, and ordered a master cylinder.


----------



## maddasher78 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Dasher today? (VW Fox)*


By scottstair
This is the first mod to my new car. Im using a VDO tach from an early 80's Volvo 240.


----------



## maddasher78 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Dasher today? (VW Fox)*


She got a bath today.


----------

